# Question for 1911 owners...



## Swamp Honky (May 2, 2010)

I have never bought a civilian handgun. I have shot several, but never a 1911. I am considering buying a Springfield Operator, or possibly a Kimber Tactical II.

My question is, should I track down each individual pistol and try and rent one to shoot? or is it enough to just try the 1911 platform and if I like it just go off of specs and showroom feel from there?

I am just weary of buying something so expensive before trying it out, and I know that it may be difficult to find the exact gun to be able to rent and test fire.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 2, 2010)

Some gun shops and ranges will allow you to shoot various weapons there prior to purchase. That would be a good way to go, if you can find one in your area. 

As for the 1911, I know this will draw fire from those who still love theirs, but my personal opinion is that they're far from the best choice any more. Several reasons why are the single stack, having to disengage a safety lever before you can shoot, the price many charge for their 1911 models, and reliability problems with the "race guns" many tend to build without recognizing reliability is paramount for a sudden, violent, life and death confrontation. I constantly train and work with various military spec ops and law enforcement SWAT units of every flavor. They're all moving away from the 1911 for those reasons. The 1911 is a great system, and I've had a few VERY nice ones, but a standard Glock .40, right out of the box, is a much more practical weapon to fight with, if that's your need.


----------



## Swamp Honky (May 2, 2010)

It is attractive to me because of the history. I use my shotgun for home defense. Right now I am basically looking for something to carry when needed, and also take to the range and have some fun. I figured a 1911 is a good place to start. But, yeah I think I will try a few models as well as the 1911. I really only have experience with the M9 and then random assortment of cheaper pistols I have fired with buddies. 
I guess a better question to look into would be what major platforms should I shoot to get a good idea. That way I can save money by not having to rent as many guns


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 2, 2010)

Listen to SAWMAN, if it's a carry gun I would hands down go Glock...

I own several 1911's and I carry a G22, yes 1911's are more accurate but as SAWMAN pointed out you will loose alot by going with a 1911. If you are dead set on a 1911, Kimber and Springfield Armory 1911's are priced well and both Kimber and SA put out great 1911's for the money. The MC Operator is a nice pistola and very accurate about 1.5 inch groups at 25yd off the rest with Mil Match ammo.

Again I would take SAWMAN's advice on getting a Glock, your spending half the money, getting ten times the reliability and they are more then accurate enough...


----------



## Swamp Honky (May 2, 2010)

Yeah thanks for the advice guys, 
I will shoot em both, and then weigh the pros and cons for carrying.


----------



## HOLLiS (May 2, 2010)

It takes more than a box of ammo to evaluate any well made firearms.   Firearms are also a investment, if done right.   Part of it is find what "fits" you.   Your ergonomics is pretty much fixed.  Your attitude is adjustable and so is your skill.   Not many people really get to shoot a lot of different types of firearms enough to find the perfect fit for them (if there is such a thing).  Learning to use what you have effectively is the crux of the issue.  

Over time, try other firearms, obtain other firearms and unless for some unknown breeding problems, I think you will find out they are only as good as the shooter.


----------



## 7point62 (May 2, 2010)

HOLLiS said:


> It takes more than a box of ammo to evaluate any well made firearms.   Firearms are also a investment, if done right.   Part of it is find what "fits" you.   Your ergonomics is pretty much fixed.  Your attitude is adjustable and so is your skill.   Not many people really get to shoot a lot of different types of firearms enough to find the perfect fit for them (if there is such a thing).  Learning to use what you have effectively is the crux of the issue.
> 
> Over time, try other firearms, obtain other firearms and unless for some unknown breeding problems, I think you will find out they are only as good as the shooter.




x2. And BTW, good luck getting an SA 1911 right now. They are all allocated.


----------



## AWP (May 2, 2010)

Were I to buy a 1911 I'd get a Springfield or Para Ordnance. Para also makes an LDA model for carry that I'm told is very good.

FWIW, I'm looking at buying a gun for IPSC use and it is down to a Para or a Glock while my carry gun is a Glock 23. At think though at the end of the day it is like Hollis said: find one that fits, they all all have pros and cons. What is "best" for you may not be for me, you know?


----------



## HOLLiS (May 2, 2010)

I have seen some Hi Standards Mil Spec 1911, come through.   I have not heard how they shoot, but form handling them in a shop they were slicker than a Kimber Tact II, and under $500.  Sights where ....let say WWII ish.    

Freefalling is 100%, what works for me, may flop for you.   Fun is also in the search.   You guns don't care if you fondle other guns.    :)


----------



## Swamp Honky (May 2, 2010)

Thanks again for the input. I figured Id ask on the forum, because at a gun shop, they may be helpful... but their ultimate goal still is to sell you something.


----------



## 8'Duece (May 2, 2010)

As for Springfield 1911's I  rec' the TRP, TRP Operator and "MC" Operator.  Their high priced Trophy Match is also a fine gun. (not necessary to spend that money though) 

Get the Armor Coat finish.  You'll know why once you've got it in your hands.

Since I own the Kimber Tactical Custom II I will tell you that it is *NOT* nearly the gun that the TRP, TRP Operator or "MC" Operator is.  Their is just no denying the differences in quality and reliability. I'm not going to explain this, unless I have too.  

You'll notice the _Carry Bevel_  treatment on the above mentioned Springfield models.  They sometimes refer to this as the "Soapbar" treatment.  All edges have been smoothed out on the slide for carry purposes. 

Like the rest of my Brothers here I too will attest that a 1911 is a great gun but almost alway's needs some tender loving care from an owner that knows the 1911 platform more than just "it's a 1911"  

Use proper mags with them.  Wilsons, Chip McCormick Power 8 etc.  Although I have had my problems with Wilsons in certain guns lately.


----------



## Swamp Honky (May 2, 2010)

I was liking the lightweight operator, I really liked the feel and the shorter barrel for carry purposes. I have only handled them in the store. I will heed the advice of these guys and shoot the Glock and a couple of others just to get a better feel for options. The MC looks nice, but I am not sure I want the full size barrel. 
I am looking for something to carry, but only when needed.. such as going on a long hike. I am in and out of DC too much to carry on a regular basis. 
I am really enjoying the shopping process, because it is so personal. I think when I am done it will be the most extensive, carefully researched purchase I have made.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 2, 2010)

I've got a Kimber .45 and and a Glock 35 (.40 cal).  Maybe the Kimber will grow on me over time, but I like the Glock better for carry.  Fits my hand better, holds more than twice as many bullets, doesn't have crap sights (referring to my .45 only, not all Kimbers).


----------



## 8'Duece (May 2, 2010)

Swamp Honky said:


> I was liking the lightweight operator, I really liked the feel and the shorter barrel for carry purposes. I have only handled them in the store. I will heed the advice of these guys and shoot the Glock and a couple of others just to get a better feel for options. The MC looks nice, but I am not sure I want the full size barrel.
> I am looking for something to carry, but only when needed.. such as going on a long hike. I am in and out of DC too much to carry on a regular basis.
> I am really enjoying the shopping process, because it is so personal. I think when I am done it will be the most extensive, carefully researched purchase I have made.



The light weight Operators are a 4" Commander, basically,  with an aluminum frame and forged slide with integral rail, hence the "Operator" name with Springfield. The guide rod assembly is different from a full size Operator. Funky, but reliable.  The "MC" operator comes from the factory with the standard GI guide rod system, something most 1911 afficiando's look for when first picking up a 1911.  The TRP and TRP Operators and their "Loaded" series come with a two piece and one piece full length guide rod system (FLGR)  It's easy to install the standard the GI guide rod and plunger with a Wolf 18 Lp recoil spring or keep the factory spring. ( I believe they are 17 Lp)

Personally I like the full size 1911's but Commander size is just as popular with the carry concealed crowd. 





I mentioned the full size only due to their popularity in the 1911 circuit.


----------



## AWP (May 2, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> Glock 35 (.40 cal).



That one is getting serious consideration as the basis for my competition gun.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 3, 2010)

I hear a lot of good things about the G35.  I don't have a lot of basis for comparison, but I like it so far.

At least it doesn't have cheap-ass sights.


----------

